# Java Moss Attached to bogwood



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I just got some java moss. will it root to a piece of bogdrift wood?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It will root to just about anything in your tank. You may have to tie it down to something till it does. Fishing line works well.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

or cotton thread.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you everyone. its wrapped well. I hope it roots soon.


----------

